# I will pay you to send me something from BK to USA



## pdeana (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi! There are some t-shirts on Koh San Road, Bangkok that I would really like to have sent to me. I live in Los Angeles.

If you are currently in Bangkok or will be making a trip there very soon, please contact me! I will of course pay you for the t-shirts, shipping, taxi's, and your time. Or, if you live in Bangkok and would like me to return the favor by sending you something from the USA that you cannot find in Thailand, I will be happy to do that as well!

Thank you so much! Please contact me. I look forward to hearing from you!
Reply to this post


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pdeana said:


> Hi! There are some t-shirts on Koh San Road, Bangkok that I would really like to have sent to me. I live in Los Angeles.
> 
> If you are currently in Bangkok or will be making a trip there very soon, please contact me! I will of course pay you for the t-shirts, shipping, taxi's, and your time. Or, if you live in Bangkok and would like me to return the favor by sending you something from the USA that you cannot find in Thailand, I will be happy to do that as well!
> 
> ...


Well thats got to be one of the more bizarre requests we've had on here


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Geez, they must be some kinda t-shirts  

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Koh San Road ... huge night bazaar-style roadside market, those T-shirts (hand-made, there are loads of those there?) will take some finding!
_____________________________http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------



## udon thani expat (Dec 6, 2008)

pdeana said:


> Hi! There are some t-shirts on Koh San Road, Bangkok that I would really like to have sent to me. I live in Los Angeles.
> 
> If you are currently in Bangkok or will be making a trip there very soon, please contact me! I will of course pay you for the t-shirts, shipping, taxi's, and your time. Or, if you live in Bangkok and would like me to return the favor by sending you something from the USA that you cannot find in Thailand, I will be happy to do that as well!
> 
> ...


my friend does this for a job well no work permit for it but he does a brisk trade he as a lot of contacts in the uk 
i remember him telling me that sending to the states can be a hassle 
i surgest you just buy one our two items of the ebay sellers from bangkok


----------

